# Breeding Pair Phyllomedusa Bicolor...Big Thanks To Richie.B!!!



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Male and Female giant Waxy Monkey Tree Frogs!
The Female is Gigantic, and by far the biggest tree frog iv ever seen!!
Hopefully i can breed these giants.
Anyway, Hope you enjoy the pics.
Thanks.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*Female!!*


----------



## brysaa2 (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome looking frogs mate, congrats. About the same size as my female Chinese Giant Gliding frog :lol2: large doesn't cut it haha.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

brysaa2 said:


> Awesome looking frogs mate, congrats. About the same size as my female Chinese Giant Gliding frog :lol2: large doesn't cut it haha.


Wouldnt mind seing your Chinese gliding frog:whistling2:
The pictures honestly dont do her any justice! and the head size is unbelievable!!

Glad you like the pics.

Thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bobo, what *is* it about you and size??? :lol2:

Stunning frogs, by the way!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They truly are a gorgeous pair of frogs! Good luck with these Bobo.

Ade


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

Looking good Tom glad youre pleased with them :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Ron Magpie said:


> Bobo, what *is* it about you and size??? :lol2:
> 
> Stunning frogs, by the way!


Dont know what it is :lol2: im addicted to large frogs and toads!!!!
Glad you like the pics!!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> They truly are a gorgeous pair of frogs! Good luck with these Bobo.
> 
> Ade


Thankyou..... I will do my best with the breeding!!!


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

richie.b said:


> Looking good Tom glad youre pleased with them :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


Richie you have become my favorite amphibian fan :lol2:
I cant thankyou enough for these frogs.
Might need some help with breeding, but i shall get intouch when the cooling period is coming to breeding time!!!

Thanks Rich... Take care mate!


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice frogs mate :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Flippin' eck they're enormous! Such cool frogs


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I like these too.I saw some about six months ago,but was put off by the thought of the food bill.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

colinm said:


> I like these too.I saw some about six months ago,but was put off by the thought of the food bill.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Yeah they can put it away, when they are feeling Peckish!!!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Grrrr @ Richie :bash:


----------



## skoobanut (Nov 25, 2011)

bobo i seen these the day you picked them up as i was inside the house but these chaps are awsome frogs and now i`m on the lookout for some lol.. good luck with them :O)
:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

skoobanut said:


> bobo i seen these the day you picked them up as i was inside the house but these chaps are awsome frogs and now i`m on the lookout for some lol.. good luck with them :O)
> :2thumb:


Did you have a box in your hand by any chance?
They are the best looking bicolors that iv had yet!! the female is awesome and eats like crazy.....Going to have some fun trying to breed these!

Hope you find some, and good luck.:2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

*New Pair of bicolors*

Female








Male








Female left, male right.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Good work Tom. They look absolutely stunning mate. Give them time and they'll soon settle in. Did the original pair you got from Richie welcome them? oh.... and has the greenhouse come yet?


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Good work Tom. They look absolutely stunning mate. Give them time and they'll soon settle in. Did the original pair you got from Richie welcome them? oh.... and has the greenhouse come yet?


If im honest the original pair havent budged an inch for 5 weeks lol.
The greenhouse arrives today mate. I will need to do allsorts to it first before i can start thinking of putting the frogs in. I will need some big 5ft cheese plants, a strong mister, good UV, 100watt bulb, Big branches......Mate i cant wait to get it set up. Iv got a damn good chance of breeding them, iv had so much information off other breeders who pulled it off over in the States. It doesnt actually seem too difficult. the only part that bothers me, is when the males start to fight. Iv heard they can cause some damage to each other, in terms of cuts, rubs etc etc....I dont want them getting too over stressed!!!

Cheers


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

lol! they wont when in cooling, they'll just wait for the prey before they batter an eyelid so to speak.

Can't wait to see you put this beast up. I'd be doing the same Tom if I had the room but everywhere is taken up now. Breeders in the states are so lucky with the climate. Some just keep them in outdoor enclosures to absorb the rays with sprinkler systems... lucky gits!

Was speaking with one guy on another forum earlier this year and his setups are very close to how Chameleon breeders do it. He has these outdoor half mesh / half glass units that are rigged with some form of greenhouse water system.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> lol! they wont when in cooling, they'll just wait for the prey before they batter an eyelid so to speak.
> 
> Can't wait to see you put this beast up. I'd be doing the same Tom if I had the room but everywhere is taken up now. Breeders in the states are so lucky with the climate. Some just keep them in outdoor enclosures to absorb the rays with sprinkler systems... lucky gits!
> 
> Was speaking with one guy on another forum earlier this year and his setups are very close to how Chameleon breeders do it. He has these outdoor half mesh / half glass units that are rigged with some form of greenhouse water system.


I will make it perfect for them anyway, or at least try haha. I was going to put up a video on youtube to show people the greenhouse, and have a look at the Bicolors themselves. I was going to show people the difference between a male and female. I dont think there is enough footage on this species, so i hope to show them off abit.
And yes the US are lucky gits, but dont worry, i will pull it off......Im confident :lol2:.


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> I will make it perfect for them anyway, or at least try haha. I was going to put up a video on youtube to show people the greenhouse, and have a look at the Bicolors themselves. I was going to show people the difference between a male and female. I dont think there is enough footage on this species, so i hope to show them off abit.
> And yes the US are lucky gits, but dont worry, i will pull it off......Im confident :lol2:.


Your right mate, not enough footage so I would do it! Would be nice to see everything in action plus your a boxer = full of confidence!! :2thumb:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> Your right mate, not enough footage so I would do it! Would be nice to see everything in action plus your a boxer = full of confidence!! :2thumb:


I can only do my best.....At the end of the day, the bicolors are in frog heaven with me. They get all the special treatment haha.


----------



## traveler (Nov 23, 2012)

bobo10 said:


> If im honest the original pair havent budged an inch for 5 weeks lol.
> The greenhouse arrives today mate. I will need to do allsorts to it first before i can start thinking of putting the frogs in. I will need some big 5ft cheese plants, a strong mister, good UV, 100watt bulb, Big branches......Mate i cant wait to get it set up. Iv got a damn good chance of breeding them, iv had so much information off other breeders who pulled it off over in the States. It doesnt actually seem too difficult. the only part that bothers me, is when the males start to fight. Iv heard they can cause some damage to each other, in terms of cuts, rubs etc etc....I dont want them getting too over stressed!!!
> 
> Cheers


Good work - :flrt:


----------

